# 10/11 season video



## l burke l

I posted a season edit last year and you guys seemed to enjoy it. I finished this one over the summer but never remembered to post it here. With the season coming up i was browsing the forums and saw this new section. Im not sure once again if this is the correct place to put this but it seems the most fitting.

Every season we make a conscious effort to document our season. We do it mostly for ourselves to look back on when we're older. We aren't the best riders but i would say we are respectable. We didn't have a lot of money last season so we didn't go anywhere spectacular but for a couple kids from jersey we sure as hell make an effort to make it to the hill at least once a week. I hope you guys enjoy watching this as much as i did making it. Heres to a new season starting in a few weeks. Enjoy.

10/11 Season - YouTube


----------



## LuckyRVA

bookmarking this for later. I enjoyed your last video.


----------



## Snownad

***** thread


----------



## Shox

Awesome video, I enjoyed it!


----------



## ware4

Very nicely done


----------



## LuckyRVA

just had a chance to watch it. awesome vid and to say you guy are respectable riders is an understatement.


----------



## Lifprasir

oh shiit.. I remember you guys, last years edit was AWESOME!! watching this year's right now


----------



## judoant

nice. i'm so stoked to ride!!!


----------



## ClevelandSB

what happened to that chick that rode in your video last year?


----------



## Nefarious

ClevelandSB said:


> what happened to that chick that rode in your video last year?


I've been wondering the same thing since I noticed this year's edit came out. I'd guess used to be a GF and it went south. Only 1 guy from last year's mix is in there. Captain Mustachio.


----------



## ClevelandSB

Nefarious said:


> I've been wondering the same thing since I noticed this year's edit came out. I'd guess used to be a GF and it went south. Only 1 guy from last year's mix is in there. Captain Mustachio.


I think there's 2 from last year. The guy with the mustache and the guy with the blue subie


----------



## Nefarious

ClevelandSB said:


> I think there's 2 from last year. The guy with the mustache and the guy with the blue subie


The guy with the blue subie is | burke | A.K.A. Matthew Burke. The guy you're asking the question to and the one who put the video together. Not sure what his buddies name is, He's listed at the end of last year's edit.


----------



## Deviant

Awesome video again this season Burke..

7:02 in the video (edge catch before the rail it looked like) was one of the best saves I've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z

I did not need to watch this just now. makes me want to ride more than ever. damn you.


----------



## threej21

another awesome vid mr burke...love these so keep it up pls!!! was even cooler seeing my board this year in all the cool angles (ns revolver)


----------



## l burke l

ClevelandSB said:


> what happened to that chick that rode in your video last year?


The girl is my ex I dated for 4 years. We broke up in febuary. Turned out I wasn't the only guy dating her. It sucked cause it really pushed the video back. I ha to cut alot of clips cause she was in them. I missed one clip where she is in the background. 

As for the rest of the comments, yeah you guys are right, mike (captain mustachio lol) and me (Matthew Burke) are the only ones that are in both. Also thanks for all the kind words. It always shocks me that this is enjoyable to anyone but us since the skill level isn't way up there. This year comin up should be the best yet. We have no one holding us back and we took a bunch of days off. I also bought the new gopro hero2 AND won the daily giveaway they do. That means we now have 3 gopros and over a grand in new mounts. 

I have a 08/09 video that we did from 3 years ago but I'm kind of embaressed to even show it. It was done with a crappy Olympis point an shoot and edited on a 2002 pc. It was thrown together that year an after positive reviews from friends and family I decided to buy all the stuff I use now. I might post it up if for anything the laughs it will get and to show you can always improve and hone your skills. 

Thanks again guys. Matthew Burke.


----------



## ClevelandSB

l burke l said:


> The girl is my ex I dated for 4 years. We broke up in febuary. Turned out I wasn't the only guy dating her. It sucked cause it really pushed the video back. I ha to cut alot of clips cause she was in them. I missed one clip where she is in the background.
> 
> As for the rest of the comments, yeah you guys are right, mike (captain mustachio lol) and me (Matthew Burke) are the only ones that are in both. Also thanks for all the kind words. It always shocks me that this is enjoyable to anyone but us since the skill level isn't way up there. This year comin up should be the best yet. We have no one holding us back and we took a bunch of days off. I also bought the new gopro hero2 AND won the daily giveaway they do. That means we now have 3 gopros and over a grand in new mounts.
> 
> I have a 09/10 video that we did from 3 years ago but I'm kind of embaressed to even show it. It was done with a crappy Olympis point an shoot and edited on a 2002 pc. It was thrown together that year an after positive reviews from friends and family I decided to buy all the stuff I use now. I might post it up if for anything the laughs it will get and to show you can always improve and hone your skills.
> 
> Thanks again guys. Matthew Burke.


ah gotcha, sorry about the girl it happens. I think the vids get such positive responses because it is something that many of us can actually relate to. It looks like you guys are having fun and the stuff that you do are things I can strive to do myself. Pro videos are cool and all but I don't enjoy them as much as I enjoy these because the stuff that those guys do in the pro vids are things I will never be able to do myself


----------



## Nefarious

First and foremost, I've been digging your vids to no end.

I personally will never do a 540. I may not even do a 360. To me, snowboarding has been about friends and the vibe of the mountain. Through editing, and mainly the relationships with your friends, you've captured something magic. There are parts of it that clearly mean more because you were with friends, but the flow of it allows others to look through a window into the fun that you get to have. Not many people can edit and get such momentum. At least not many people who are posting videos on here and mainly do it for fun. 

Keep up the good work. If you ever make it out to the Minnesota/South Dakota area...look me up.


----------



## pmoa

Im lovin the edit....great work! and like some people have said, you guys are more than just respectable riders...


----------



## Deviant

l burke l said:


> It always shocks me that this is enjoyable to anyone but us since the skill level isn't way up there.


Honestly, it's a combination of the editing and the fun factor you put into the videos. It's one thing to see a bunch of pros throwing the craziest stuff, but seeing the goofing around, progression, fun and camaraderie with friends. That is what snowboarding is about to a lot of us, and when it's put into a *really* well edited video, that's what makes your videos stand out. :thumbsup:


----------



## l burke l

Again thank you for the great comments. I thought you guys might like a look on vimeo. The quality is much much better and its even downloadable in the bottom right if your a member. That gives you the final draft in perfect quality. Its shocking how much youtube compresses content even when uploaded correctly. You guys might not care about that but I just thought i would throw it out there. Just having people watch it in general feels great.


http://vimeo.com/28441783


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA

You should definitely upload the 09/10 edit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

As someone else said, these "amateur" vids are usually a lot more interesting than the professional stuff that I'll never get anywhere near to. For people who don't have better riders to ride with and learn from, vids like these are where we get our ideas for new and more interesting ways to kill ourselves :laugh:


----------



## herzogone

Donutz said:


> As someone else said, these "amateur" vids are usually a lot more interesting than the professional stuff that I'll never get anywhere near to. For people who don't have better riders to ride with and learn from, vids like these are where we get our ideas for new and more interesting ways to kill ourselves :laugh:


^ what he said. :laugh: Seriously, you did it again with this year's vid! Again, your shooting and editing are fantastic too. hanks for sharing, keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClevelandSB

forgot to ask - what is the name of the place that most of the footage is from? Looks to be a pretty good sized mountain by eastern standards


----------



## l burke l

ClevelandSB said:


> forgot to ask - what is the name of the place that most of the footage is from? Looks to be a pretty good sized mountain by eastern standards



Most of the footage is from Blue Mountain in PA and Mountain Creek in NJ. Also a few from Mount Snow in VT (favorite mountain on east coast for us) and a clip or two from Bolton Valley VT and Hunter Mountain NY.


----------



## l burke l

LuckyRVA said:


> You should definitely upload the 09/10 edit! :thumbsup:


Be careful what you wish for. Here you go guys. Heres to the laughs.
08/09 Season - YouTube


----------



## Redmond513

nice edit..def. enjoyed it.


----------



## Nefarious

What mounting are you using for your GoPro(pole)? Mainly wondering from the 10/11 edit. I'm only a few weeks from getting one and I want to get nice long distance shots, preferably with a telescoping pole. 

Thanks.


----------



## l burke l

Nefarious said:


> What mounting are you using for your GoPro(pole)? Mainly wondering from the 10/11 edit. I'm only a few weeks from getting one and I want to get nice long distance shots, preferably with a telescoping pole.
> 
> Thanks.



I would have responded sooner but i couldn't really explain myself. It was easier to make this.

http://i.imgur.com/8z2qD.jpg


----------



## Nefarious

l burke l said:


> I would have responded sooner but i couldn't really explain myself. It was easier to make this.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8z2qD.jpg


excellent. I always liked that you didn't notice the pole as much in your vids. I know I saw you post eyeofmine.com in a previous year's thread...I just wanted to know what was in the works. You are clearly someone who doesn't settle for sub-par when it comes to your filming endeavors. Thanks again, sir. Best of luck with this year's edit.


----------



## l burke l

Yeah this year should be awesome. Heres a look at what I won from gopro the day after they announced the new camera. 

http://i.imgur.com/3GPuO.jpg


----------



## NickShake

Nice vid. I want to be able to do this stuff someday. This is some good stuff tho.


----------



## LuckyRVA

l burke l said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Here you go guys. Heres to the laughs.
> 08/09 Season - YouTube


It's a amazing how far video technology has come in the past few years. 

Enjoyed the vid btw :thumbsup: I liked the lovers quarrel near the beginning. :laugh:


----------



## sangsters

I've been showing your video to pretty much anyone who makes the mistake of wandering near me when there's a wifi connection.

Really enjoyed the video, the music really suits what made it into the final version.

I really appreciated (during Cracks) the slo-mo off the kicker with that little puff of snow and then going back to real time at the landing... almost perfectly snyc'd with the music.

What everyone else has said as well. Really great, fun, video.


----------



## surferbum21

what software you using? also all that filler is killer. lways feel goofy when shooting it but with music behind the whole thing makes it better.


----------



## l burke l

surferbum21 said:


> what software you using? also all that filler is killer. lways feel goofy when shooting it but with music behind the whole thing makes it better.


Thanks for the kid words. Everything is done with final cut studio 3 and after effects.


----------



## l burke l

2012 Season (a gopro story done right) - YouTube 

This years video. If this is too much cross posting please just delete the post. Thanks mods. :dunno:


----------

